# Mechanical vs Regulated



## kimbo (6/10/14)

Hi

I was playing with the Vaperwood just now, i am lost. I need some input from the forum on this. I like the raw power but i also like the fact that you can give the coil some more power when need be


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (6/10/14)

@kimbo, I have the Cana and Reo mods, for me the vape quality on the Reo outdoes the Cana big time with regards to the power, flavor and ease of use. So for me, it will be a mechanical mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

I have given up trying to explain this one... logic tells me that an electronic mod should win every-time but it simply doesn't and I don't understand why?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

I am with @Rob Fisher on this one.....tried them all (from Vamo to SVD to Cana to IPV50, etc) and still prefer the mech Reo. Maybe it is the convenience and bf abilty of the Reo that makes the difference and not the fact that it is a mech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/14)

I'm still very weary of getting a mechanical. 

I worry about getting shorts, pushing it too hard, draining the battery incorrectly. Basically all the things that they warn you about.

I will probably always opt for regulated. I've read so much, but it still worries me.

I'm like the opposite of McGyver, so I probably wouldn't see a problem arising, and wouldn't know what to do if it did.


----------



## Paulie (6/10/14)

This drives me mad lol vv below 18watts is great but above it i dont get it!! Mechanical ftw!


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have given up trying to explain this one... logic tells me that an electronic mod should win every-time but it simply doesn't and I don't understand why?


I am with @Rob Fisher on this one. Mechanical. Beat all my regulated mods hands down. Flavor is much better and with the reo ease of use is an added bonus 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/14)

Good question kimbo

My experience with regulated is limited to the MVP and the SVD. So not that high powered
I do like them both and they are both in regular use

I just like the Reo for its convenience and dripper quality vape, not necessarily because its mechanical
If the Reo was regulated and had high quality electronics I think i would like that too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (6/10/14)

For me personally its al about efficiency, and an electronic mod can never come close to a pure mechanical device.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Riaz (6/10/14)

I have one mech and one electronic mod. Both have their ups and downs, and personally the electronic is better than the mech I have. 

Mech- nemesis
Electronic- cana

I'm sure comparing the cana to a higher rates mech like a reo would be a different ball game all together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm like the opposite of McGyver, so I probably wouldn't see a problem arising, and wouldn't know what to do if it did.



I'm so with you... I vape above ,8 Ohm and use Sony VTC5's and I have never had so much as one seconds hassle.


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm so with you... I vape above ,8 Ohm and use Sony VTC5's and I have never had so much as one seconds hassle.



So with a very good battery and safe OHMs its safe?

Don't you have to keep checking that the battery is not draining too much?


----------



## kimbo (6/10/14)

Allot of you talk about flavour. With a regulated mod you can set the power to the taste. At this watt setting you taste the more sweet aromas but at a higher setting you get more of the tobbaco flavour. With mech you get what you get.

But does flavour not get more impacted by the dripper/tank you using, the coil in your dripper, position of the coil ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (6/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So with a very good battery and safe OHMs its safe?
> 
> Don't you have to keep checking that the battery is not draining too much?


It all boils down to the battery you use. Original vtc5 you cannot go wrong with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So with a very good battery and safe OHMs its safe?
> 
> Don't you have to keep checking that the battery is not draining too much?



Yip as safe as houses! If you stay within the safe zones and don't cock around with radical sub ohm coils below ,6 ohm you will be fine! In fact I have used a ton of different batteries and never had even a warm battery issue! The safety issue is hyped because it a critical issue but with decent batteries and reasonable resistance coils you won't have an issue!

I don't need to check my batteries ever... I feel when they need changing and I simply change batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So with a very good battery and safe OHMs its safe?
> 
> Don't you have to keep checking that the battery is not draining too much?



Unprotected batteries like those (IMR) have a much safer chemistry than other batteries - meaning it will not just explode unless under extreme duress. The lowest recommended to go for IMR batteries is around 2.5V - long before that (around 3.7V) you vape quality will deteriorate to the point the you can not miss it. Do note that a Reo, as opposed to most other mech mods, have a hot spring, which will collapse in case of a short - thus it does have a safety mechanism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike (6/10/14)

Very curious opinoins here and I think all of them are valid. However swapping between my mech and IPV, my regulated mod completely blows the mech out of the water. Maybe it's because I like the consistency of always getting a strong hit as opposed to a mech which is dependant on the voltage, but on the other hand, a tiny mech tube is so compact and the battery lasts longer.. So it's a real toss up depending what I feel like!


----------



## rogue zombie (6/10/14)

Very interesting.
Thanks all, that certainly changed my views on mechs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Allot of you talk about flavour. With a regulated mod you can set the power to the taste. At this watt setting you taste the more sweet aromas but at a higher setting you get more of the tobbaco flavour. With mech you get what you get.
> 
> But does flavour not get more impacted by the dripper/tank you using, the coil in your dripper, position of the coil ...


Yes, of course. Lower resistance = more power = less sweet and more tobacco, for example. Coil position, number of coils, air flow, wicking material, chamber size, etc, are all variables playing a role in your eventual vape.
EDIT: Just make sure how low in resistance you can go on that wood mod, seems to me the same as the one discussed here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/sir-vape-the-vapor-wood-aka-the-woody.5799/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

Awesome thread. All different opinions and reasons
Love it 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, of course. Lower resistance = more power = less sweet and more tobacco, for example. Coil position, number of coils, air flow, wicking material, chamber size, etc, are all variables playing a role in your eventual vape.
> EDIT: Just make sure how low in resistance you can go on that wood mod, seems to me the same as the one discussed here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/sir-vape-the-vapor-wood-aka-the-woody.5799/



/flame suite on

So correct me if i am wrong please. You say you love the Reo because of convenience, the carrying plenty of juice i get. But if you just start out with a Reo you will have to play with the coil, resistance, position and so to get the best out of your juice for you. Basically you will have to have an atty for your ADV and some to test and play with.


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

kimbo said:


> /flame suite on
> 
> So correct me if i am wrong please. You say you love the Reo because of convenience, the carrying plenty of juice i get. But if you just start out with a Reo you will have to play with the coil, resistance, position and so to get the best out of your juice for you. Basically you will have to have an atty for your ADV and some to test and play with.



From my side @kimbo, i am fortunate to have more than one Reo, so yes, you are right, I basically have two types of setups. One with lower ohms, more power - for the tobacco type juices and juices that need more power. Then i have another setup for fruit juices and those that "prefer" lower power. 

If one only had one device, it would be more of a mission to switch atties and/or rebuild coils

I'd like the ability to just have one coil and vary the power from say 15 watts to 30 Watts. But in my case I am ok for now. 

Am still waiting for a high quality regulated version of the Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

Silver said:


> From my side @kimbo, i am fortunate to have more than one Reo, so yes, you are right, I basically have two types of setups. One with lower ohms, more power - for the tobacco type juices and juices that need more power. Then i have another setup for fruit juices and those that "prefer" lower power.
> 
> If one only had one device, it would be more of a mission to switch atties and/or rebuild coils
> 
> ...



Thank you @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

Silver said:


> From my side @kimbo, i am fortunate to have more than one Reo, so yes, you are right, I basically have two types of setups. One with lower ohms, more power - for the tobacco type juices and juices that need more power. Then i have another setup for fruit juices and those that "prefer" lower power.
> 
> If one only had one device, it would be more of a mission to switch atties and/or rebuild coils
> 
> ...


im with you on that one @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (7/10/14)

From reading these type of discussions I'm thinking the perfect mech will be bottom fed, have a built in charger and battery indicator ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> From reading these type of discussions I'm thinking the perfect mech will be bottom fed, have a built in charger and battery indicator ..



Morning @JakesSA 

Well with your skills we will have one by month end


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

Spot on @JakesSA 
The bottom feeding aspect with enough juice on board and an easy and reliable squonk mechanism is very important


----------



## Tom (7/10/14)

used the SVD in the beginning days, and had some time recently on the Hana Mini. Both devices will go next weekend to the classifieds in Germany. I have decided that I will stay with the mech mods. Also, and i never believed it before, since I own the Reo I am very happy. As others have said, the ease of use combined with flavour and ability to push wattage by doing subohm (darkest  ) coils are winning points for it. However, I will still keep my other mechs, the ones mentioned below in my signature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> From reading these type of discussions I'm thinking the perfect mech will be bottom fed, have a built in charger and battery indicator ..



Exactly what I would want.
And not firing up if there's a short.

It's not too much to ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

kimbo said:


> /flame suite on
> 
> So correct me if i am wrong please. You say you love the Reo because of convenience, the carrying plenty of juice i get. But if you just start out with a Reo you will have to play with the coil, resistance, position and so to get the best out of your juice for you. Basically you will have to have an atty for your ADV and some to test and play with.



Aha, yes I went to a Reo from Spinner1 with mPT2, so had to learn a lot of stuff. My second coil on the Reomizer was around 0.9 ohms (positioned high for the throat hit), which suited all the juices I vaped and my taste at the time. Got a second Reo within a month and an extra Reomizer to play around with. From there on more or less as @Silver described above.

To answer your question: Many, many Reonauts have just one Reo and just one atomizer on top of it and they coil to a resistance (and position, etc), which more or less suits all their juices - and not everybody vapes the whole range from fruits, menthols, tobaccos through to desserts. Interestingly, the vast majority of Reonauts vape between 0.9 to 1.4 ohms.
Yes, nice to have extra atomizers and extra Reos, but not a prerequisite at all. Just spoiling yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

Andre said:


> Aha, yes I went to a Reo from Spinner1 with mPT2, so had to learn a lot of stuff. My second coil on the Reomizer was around 0.9 ohms, which suited all the juices I vaped and my taste at the time. Got a second Reo within a month and an extra Reomizer to play around with. From there on more or less as @Silver described above.
> 
> To answer your question: Many, many Reonauts have just one Reo and just one atomizer on top of it and they coil to a resistance, which more or less suits all their juices - and not everybody vapes the whole range from fruits, menthols, tobaccos through to desserts. Interestingly, the vast majority of Reonauts vape between 0.9 to 1.4 ohms.
> Yes, nice to have extra atomizers and extra Reos, but not a prerequisite at all. Just spoiling yourself.



Thanks @Andre


----------



## Tom (7/10/14)

I have one Reo. Recoiled the other day, here in the hotel room without my proper tools for coiling
I was aiming at anything between 0.6 and 0.8.... but came out at 1.1 ohm. Been vaping it since.... and to my surprise its a great vape. 

So @Andre is quite right... that's a good range to be in, one probably does not need darkest subohm  

I still wanna go there tho. Next weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

On the subject of mechs and all...

I found this thing quite interesting- the vMech http://eciggies.co.za/Experienced_V...chanical-MOD-VapeOnly-with-Adjustable-Airflow

Mechanical but offers:

- Hard short protection 
- Wrong operation protection 
- Built in safety fuse 

Also not for SubOhm vaping, but thats nice and safe.

Plus it's only R400


----------



## Alex (7/10/14)

Everyone likes different things, some like coffee, some hate it. There is no right or wrong answer obviously. The only way to decide, is to experience both, and then make your OWN choice. 

You will of course wonder if you made the correct choice, and end up getting the other option just to be sure. So then, the solution is very simple. Buy both and be happy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

Alex said:


> Everyone likes different things, some like coffee, some hate it. There is no right or wrong answer obviously. The only way to decide, is to experience both, and then make your OWN choice.
> 
> You will of course wonder if you made the correct choice, and end up getting the other option just to be sure. So then, the solution is very simple. Buy both and be happy.



The problem I have, always have had, is I hate buying stuff and then putting it down and not using it.

It's a strange thing to drive one mad, but it really does.

I actually get mildly depressed when I buy a videogame, play it once or twice and put it away... I go nuts and force myself to play it.



Oh man, if I get a mech and put down the MVP and Nauti, I might drive myself nuts.

Don't anyone judge me... we're all a little batty in one way or another.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (7/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> The problem I have, always have had, is I hate buying stuff and then putting it down and not using it.
> 
> It's a strange thing to drive one mad, but it really does.
> 
> ...



That's what the classifieds are for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (7/10/14)

Alex said:


> Everyone likes different things, some like coffee, some hate it. There is no right or wrong answer obviously. The only way to decide, is to experience both, and then make your OWN choice.
> 
> You will of course wonder if you made the correct choice, and end up getting the other option just to be sure. So then, the solution is very simple. Buy both and be happy.


Exactly. That was also how i went about it. Tested everything and now i know what i want for myself. Period.


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> The problem I have, always have had, is I hate buying stuff and then putting it down and not using it.
> 
> It's a strange thing to drive one mad, but it really does.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

Lol


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

Alex said:


> Everyone likes different things, some like coffee, some hate it. There is no right or wrong answer obviously. The only way to decide, is to experience both, and then make your OWN choice.
> 
> You will of course wonder if you made the correct choice, and end up getting the other option just to be sure. So then, the solution is very simple. Buy both and be happy.




I really like what @Alex said here.

For me it's not so much about the regulated versus mechanical aspect - it's the full package.

I didn't like the tube mech mods, but I LOVE the Reo for its bottom feeding convenience. 
But I also really like my MVP/EVOD1 combo for mindless vaping of some juices at the computer.
And I love the Nautilus Mini - am just hoping that the eLeaf iStick will be good so I can have a more conveniently sized mod to power it than the SVD currently.

I do think there is a good reason for me to have both types of setups.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Phil (18/10/14)

Guys I don't wanna sound stupid but is it not irritating to take ur battery's out ur mec mods each time u wanna charge it


----------



## Alex (18/10/14)

dr phil said:


> Guys I don't wanna sound stupid but is it not irritating to take ur battery's out ur mec mods each time u wanna charge it



Not at all in my case, simply bump out the battery and insert a new one. 

About a 5 second exercise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

